# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Φορητό vhf

## r5tl

:Help:  Έχω ένα φορητό VHF Kenwood TH 22 E το οποίο όταν είναι τελείως χαμηλωμένη η ένταση ακούγεται,πολλή χαμηλά βεβαίως, αλλά όταν ανοίξω την ένταση δεν ακούγεται τίποτα ούτε στο μεγάφωνο του ούτε στο hands free. Παράκληση αν κάποιος ξέρει τι μπορεί να φταίει, αν αξίζει να το φτιάξω και αν γνωρίζει κάποιον τεχνικό στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## tzimiz

ειναι ωραιο εργαλειακι αυτο, δεν ειναι σοβαρη βλαβη, μπορεις να το πας στον μειμαρη, ειναι στο δρομο για συκιες.

----------

